# She-Sheds



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

Pfffffft on man caves.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2016)

I LOVE these. All of them!!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

Where we are moving to..my friend said "build your she-shed". And that is exactly what I plan to do.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2016)

those are some fancy outhouses 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

One of those out houses is gonna be my bedroom as soon as I get it built in my friends back yard. She does NOT rent. Its her house. No more having to move unless I choose to do so and if I built one of those..I ain't budging.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

I might not be building one of these she sheds after all. I think we will only be there maybe a year, so why invest in one? I spoke to one of the places we are on a waiting list with and the lady there said she would bust ass to get us in her apartments. Which means....we get to come home! But she said it would be at least a year. The other two places said 3 to 5 years. She and I spoke for some time on the phone, with me giving her the new info to reach us when one comes available and the more we talked, the more she was determined to get us in sooner rather than later. I think its because we are retired property managers because she mentioned she had nobody to watch the place when she needs a couple of days off or a vacation...and that we would be perfect.

I am not holding my breath, though. Things change and life tosses surprises often. I MIGHT still build a cheapo she shed though. I want my own little space, so I am not ruling that out. Just gonna wait a couple of months and see what happens.


----------

